# Starting seeds with cats in the house



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

I bet you can all guess my problem with that  The cats think I am growing cat greens for them.
I have an open floor plan, the only side of the house I can really start seeds on, and have room to do it, is the living/dining/kitchen. No doors to shut to keep cats out. I can't lock the cats in a room for a couple months, I cant build a fence in my dining room, any one have any ways they keep their kitties from eating the little plants as they come up?

Do those zip up vinyl greenhouse things keep them out? Mine would probably jump on top and cave it in :bored:

any solutions that involve firearms or duct tape are probably not ones I am going to use


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

Good luck! I don't see how you can keep cats out if you can't close a door on them. I have a door, and someone left it open last year. The onions, pansies, peppers, alpine strawberries were all ate to the soil line. I think the vinyl greenhouse wouldn't allow enough air circulation to keep the plants healthy, but I have never used one though.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Maybe, hardware cloth covers? Bend them to discourage attacks? Maybe under those zipped greenhouse covers? When I had cats and seedlings I had enough other plants to interest them--seedlings were on shelves. I think I was lucky; heights are merely an attraction. Good luck! (Putting them on top of the fridge won't help--never met a cat that didn't find that space.)


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

> Do those zip up vinyl greenhouse things keep them out? Mine would probably jump on top and cave it in


I have a couple of these, and I think they might solve your problem!


----------



## VT Chicklit (Mar 22, 2009)

I live in a log home with a semi-open floor plan, I also have cats and I start my own veggie plants. I use a bakers rack and an old twin mattress plastic bag from a bed store. The bag is the bag that they ship a mattress in. I guess this is my version of a free zipper green house. The bag is pulled over the rack full of starts and then clipped with binder clips to pull it tight and clip it to the shelves to keep it in place. It is up in our bedroom in front of our double window. This will be the third year that I have used it and had good success. The only problems were when the plants out grew their peat plugs and needed to be transplanted into 2 inch pots. I didn't have enough room for all of them on the rack. The other problem was the need for some air movement over the plants to help make them strong and keep away mold. I used a small clip on 6 inch fan that I clipped to the edge of a shelf and turned it on for a couple of hours a day. I moved the fan to a different rack shelf each day so all the plants had a breeze several times a week.

My solution for the space problem I mentioned above was to remove the bag from the bakers rack, transplant the plants into larger pots and place some of them on a table next to the rack by the window. To keep the cats away, once the plants were out of their "tent", we cut a piece of plastic lattice that you can get at Home Depot or Lowes to fit the door way to the bedroom with an extra inch or so added to the width. The lattice, when bowed slightly and placed in the door way, provides a pressure fit to keep it in place. At 4 feet tall, it is too tall for them to jump over. When we go into the bedroom, we bow the lattice enough to move one edge so we can get in and then release it back so that it blocks the door way. My kitties sit on the "outside of the lattice" and meow at us for the first day or two until the get use to not going into the bedroom, then they are fine.


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

I started seeds on the kitchen table in our pre-cat days. That is not happening anymore. There are metal shelves in the basement, I cleared off the top shelf under the window and put seedlings there. The cats could get up there if they really wanted to but so far so good. It's chilly down there which IS a problem. And I don't appreciate climbing a ladder to water. I've also started seeds in the back window of an abandoned car on my property. Don't recommend it though unless you never intend to use the car again, it got quite humid in there.

I have a feeling that this post isn't going to be much help to you.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Cats don't like walking on chicken wire. They also can't eat greens if covered by chicken wire cages...


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I wish that was the only problem I had with starting seeds in the house with cats around. Mine seem to think I'm supplying new litter boxes.  I think I'm going to try caging the whole baker's rack. I'm itching to get some seeds in soil.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey Mary!

Our cats, yes we now have (2), are outdoors 24/7. Hence, I will be using chicken wire to keep them out of my garden beds. "Bella" followed me out there, when I was digging up some Red Jerusalem Artichokes... I had JUST planted sprouting Saffron bulbs, so fresh soil... I hear a scratching sound and turn to catch her using my Saffron bed as a litter box:flame: I think I traumatized her, since that was the first and last time she did it. Neither of the cats will go in the garden unless I am out there. I am going to put chicken wire at the entrances. That should keep them out:goodjob:

Up to 32 raised beds now, and am converting to a Permaculture Orchard. So, a lot more now since you saw our place. Oh, and also Len took apart the garden cabin from our other property and is building it here. Now there will be two garden cabins (his and hers, sort of):bouncy: I did manage to snake myself a little room out of it w/sink, running water, and wired. Since he has a small room in my garden cabin, I told him I should have a small room in his. This way, I have two great rooms to work in, with sinks, etc... (one cabin close to my orchard and the other one close to my garden).


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I have 2 indoor/outdoor cats and here is what I do to keep them out of seedlings! My only place to start seeds is in front of my sliding doors in the dining room. I have a couple empty rabbit cages - the nice indoor ones - that I use for chicks later on in June when I'm out of school. In the early spring I put my seed starter containers in the cages. They each have the pull out trays underneath so I just put newspaper down in them under the pots. They set on the floor in front of the windows and the cats OR dogs can't bother them. I can stack them also. Watch the thrift stores and yard sales for cheap cages!


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

That is a GREAT IDEA COSunflower! Thanks for posting it as I have a sis who will be able to use that one!!! I start my seedlings indoors (no cats inside) and have a little greenhouse, too. My issue was when Bella discovered the Saffron bed. I hadn't written that I used my Red Jerusalem Artichoke stalks, broken them into short lengths, then criss-crossed them in between the emerging Saffrons. Bella hasn't been back in that bed and so far hasn't been in any others. I just don't want to risk it, so will be putting chicken wire directly over some varieties that can grow through it, in addition to the chicken wire where the cats can get in... 

While you are looking for cages, keep an eye out for glass fish tanks. You can get them often for free or very cheap (the smaller ones). They work great as cold frames...


----------



## farmerstac (Mar 16, 2005)

I have had great success with hot peppers spray I have three indoor cats that won't look twice at my at my plants.

Stacy


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

A few years ago, Nick built me a wonderful little cabinet dubbed the Anti-Cat-atorium. He just used 1"x2"'s to build a basic "book shelf" type structure, made doors for it, and covered the whole thing in chicken wire.

Bonus: He added hooks and hung up grow lights as well as a small fan to circulate air and strengthen seedlings.

One of the best birthday presents I ever got!

ETA: Forgot the shelves, which are 1x3's.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

It doesn't always work, but toothpicks. Set toothpicks halfway down next to every seed.


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

COSunflower said:


> I have 2 indoor/outdoor cats and here is what I do to keep them out of seedlings! My only place to start seeds is in front of my sliding doors in the dining room. I have a couple empty rabbit cages - the nice indoor ones - that I use for chicks later on in June when I'm out of school. In the early spring I put my seed starter containers in the cages. They each have the pull out trays underneath so I just put newspaper down in them under the pots. They set on the floor in front of the windows and the cats OR dogs can't bother them. I can stack them also. Watch the thrift stores and yard sales for cheap cages!


That is brilliant! :bow: I should think this would provide a great deal of cat entertainment as well.....just the challenge of trying to get to the sproutlings would keep my worthless house cat busy all spring.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

get a grow light or two and put the plants in a room you can close off. I have 3 cats and if they see plants growing -- well they think its salad time.


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

Am I the only one with trained cats? Have ya thought about training them to stay away from the plants kinda like you would train them to stay off the counters. 

Squirt bottles/water guns work REALLY well with cats......

Training chickens is a complete waste of time though.......trust me


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I am gone 10+ hrs a day for work unfortunately...If I am home, the critters don't bother the seedling pots, but if I'm GONE...and the dogs get to chasing the cats or each other...I don't want to take a chance! I'd rather have the rabbit cages sitting on the floor with intact seedlings than be upset finding a giant MESS when I got home!!!  Prevention takes ALOT of stress off of a person!!!!


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

laughaha said:


> Am I the only one with trained cats? Have ya thought about training them to stay away from the plants kinda like you would train them to stay off the counters.
> 
> Squirt bottles/water guns work REALLY well with cats......


Of course you're not the only one with trained cats! I have 4 trained cats... 

Sadly, I have six cats total. One is a kitten, who will eventually cotton on but the last one is, well, we call her Booger. She was a very good, sweet outside cat, and then circumstances forced us to make her an inside cat temporarily. And now we can't get her to be happy outside - so toothpicks it is! 
LOL, we are actually planning on building a kitty kennel condo for the little reprobate. Just when you want to kill her, she goes to the baby and purrs like a freight train while he mauls her.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Hey back atcha, Lori! I just went to your garden thread and did some catching up. Looking good, really good. Just finished getting my carpal tunnel issues taken care of, so as soon as I'm healed up, I'll be adding more raised beds and digging holes for more fruit trees - just hit Costco for 6 sweet cherries and wishing I'd also bought some more plums and some apricots.

COSunshine, that is a great idea! I have a lot of rabbit cages and carriers from my days of raising buns, and I can definitely put some of them to use that way. I've been keeping the cats outside a great deal, as someone has developed a nasty bathroom habit (as in not using the litter box, even when it is spotlessly clean), and I'm not sure who the culprit may be - there are 4 possibilities. However, if they sneak in when the door is open, or the weather is icky and I take pity on them, I don't want them into my precious seedlings!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

laughaha said:


> Am I the only one with trained cats? Have ya thought about training them to stay away from the plants kinda like you would train them to stay off the counters.
> 
> Squirt bottles/water guns work REALLY well with cats......
> 
> Training chickens is a complete waste of time though.......trust me


LOL! Of COURSE none of us has trained cats! They all run everywhere in the house, on the counters, the tabletops, all the furniture, never use their box.... :gaptooth:

Srsly, my cats are good about staying off the horizontal surfaces in the house. And they'd never dare go after my plants while I'm RIGHT THERE.

But let's face it: Warmth, bright light, and a kitty smorgasbord can be a bit much for some cats. That whole set up is just Kitty Krack for my indoor boys!

That's why the anti-cat-atorium works for us. We don't get angry with the cats, and they're not pushed beyond their limits of temptation.


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

COSunflower, that is brilliant.

LOL about the cats, mine rule the house. One sleeps in a bottom kitchen cupboard. Can't keep her out. Its her cupboard. 

This year I put a "keep the door closed or else" sign on the door to the room where all my seedlings are to avoid last year's fiasco.


----------



## AuntKitty (Oct 25, 2004)

Maybe give them their own seedlings to eat? They sell seed for "kitty greens" at the pet store here and my cats love them. It keeps them from nibbling my houseplants. I have more trouble with the cats laying on the seed trays than eating the seedlings though...

Kitty


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I had a cat, that thought she was veggetarian. My nice collection of houseplants soon were....nubs....nothing was safe. I did everything I could to make barriers to my plant stand where I started my seeds for the garden...Including surrounding the lower shelves with plastic and foil. But, she soon learned how to work her way past any barrier especially for the cat nip seedlings and the day lilly seedings...she could not resist such tempations! Having her own flat of micro greens helped, it was like her own salad bar, she''d go stand in teh middle of the flat and chomp down her fill of lettecuses and things....but it still did not save any of my catnip!

one day I searched and searched all over the house for my cat, only to find her in my seed trays, hiden by all the foil, plastic and chicken wire just as please as punch with herself.


----------



## Wisconsin Farmer (11 mo ago)

Shygal said:


> I bet you can all guess my problem with that  The cats think I am growing cat greens for them.
> I have an open floor plan, the only side of the house I can really start seeds on, and have room to do it, is the living/dining/kitchen. No doors to shut to keep cats out. I can't lock the cats in a room for a couple months, I cant build a fence in my dining room, any one have any ways they keep their kitties from eating the little plants as they come up?
> 
> Do those zip up vinyl greenhouse things keep them out? Mine would probably jump on top and cave it in :bored:
> ...


I used one of those "Grow Houses" for years and my tomato plants had "late blight" all that time, that turned out to be verticulum wilt from the humidity. So if you want to kill your tomato starts, use a Grow House. Looking for another solution!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

@Wisconsin Farmer, the poster you quoted hasn't been around for 7 years. But I would like to hear more about your late blight issue. I've never had a problem with it but my mom loses tomatoes to late blight every year. I use a grow house until the seeds sprout and Mom never uses a grow house.

Ok, mine technically isn't one of those zippered covered things. It's the tray that comes with the peat pellet package. Mom has her plants in a real greenhouse.


----------

